# Wild camping Spain/Madrid



## FranknJan (Dec 18, 2007)

Hi. We will soon be heading north from Benidorm to Bilbao. we will be overnighting somewhere. Possibly near Madrid.
At the moment we are thinking of staying at Pico De La Meil. We've stayed at Zaragoza municipal site before and DON'T want to stay there again.
We are very happy to wild camp / aires.
Can anyone recommend any locations.
Thanks 
Frank & Jan


----------



## slippers (Mar 12, 2009)

*Aire Madrid*

http://www.campingcar-infos.com/index1.htm

Never been but looks good, we will be using it in Feb, next year.
hope that helps

Mr Slip
PS
if you are going through Aranjuez and are an acsi member there is a very good campsite there, however 18 euros a night :-(


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Hey up.

I don't know how far you will go off route but there is a good wild camping at Mequinenza which is a good stop over at the side of the river, and it has a nice town nearby..

A good place is N41.21.20.50 X E 0. 19. 29.48 Put it google earth to see if it suitable to get to, we have used this location on lots of occasions..

ray.


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

I also will add Aranjuez as being a worthy halfway stop. The camp is Ok! but the town and its surroundings are something else.
It is about 40k south east of Madrid.
There are several Aires if you want to save the cash but...
Alan


----------



## McGeemobile (Jun 10, 2010)

There's a new aire in Carinena. Don't have the GPS with me as we're in a pub in Le Mans. Check out the Spanish website areasac.es or lapaca.org for details.


----------



## TheNomad (Aug 12, 2013)

Overnight parking is LEGAL in Spain. So just pull off main road onto any small side road in a village, park up, and crack open the vino.


----------



## christine1310 (Apr 10, 2008)

Pinto just south of Madrid

Area de Servicio de Autocaravanas
Calle Poeta Jose Hierro
Pinto

GPS:
N 40º 14.326' W 003º 41.452'

Pictures and details on my website below, they have now started charging but I don't know the cost. Also cheapest diesel in Spain nearby.


----------



## McGeemobile (Jun 10, 2010)

Back in WiFi zone now so I can give you GPS for new aire in Carinena
N41 deg 20 min 17.97 sec W 1 deg 13 min 49.31 sec
In residential street and we felt perfectly safe there.
Also Carinena is a very famous wine producing town where you can buy really good quality wines at a reasonable price.


----------



## 504329lt (Nov 6, 2006)

http://www.campercontact.com/campersite/detail/id/19892


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

There is a place called El Escrorial (spelling?) north west I think of Madrid. Huge Tourist destination in the summer with a V famous royal monastry/palace that is very worthwhile visiting. There is a large car adjacent to the station with very frequent suburban trains into Madrid, we wild camped there for 2 days and nights. Felt safe, did not feel as though we took up space either.

Dick


----------



## Mike48 (May 1, 2005)

You can sleep overnight on the access road to the ACSI campsite at Aranjuez or around the corner from the site where there is a laybye alongside the moat/ watercourse or across the road from that on a patch of waste ground.


----------



## FranknJan (Dec 18, 2007)

Hi to everyone who responded to my original question, especially christine1310.

We are now home and can recomend the camper stop in Pinto, just south of Madrid.

Area de Servicio de Autocaravanas 
Calle Poeta Jose Hierro 
Pinto. 
GPS: 
N 40º 14.326' W 003º 41.452'

Great place for stopover. Secure parking with barrier controlled entry.
charges 0.33 euro/hr. We stayed for 17hr and cost 6.50 euro. Very well signposted.
50 plus large bays. Full aire type services. Adjacent to large multi store shopping mall, including supermarket. Cheap fuel, 1.11 euro/litre for deisel.
Only downside, it's close to a (noisey) motorway.
Thanks again
Frank


----------

